# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  الفرق بين الإلتزام الطبيعي و الإلتزام المدني

## emad ezzat

الالتزام هو حالة قانونية بمقتضاها بجب على الشخص أن ينقل حقأ عينياً أو أن يقوم بعمل أو أن يمتنع عن عمل.مثل: التزام جار بألا يقيم حائطأً في أرضه يحجب النور عن جاره، التزام ببيع عقار، التزام الطبيب بمعالجة المرضى، التزام الأب بمعاونة ابنه على تأسيس منزل الزوجية، الالتزام باجازة شخص على خدمة أدّاها........ إلخعندما تناول المشرع آثار الالتزام، قام بالتمييز بين الالتزام الطبيعي والالتزام المدني، هذا التمييز يرجع إلى أثر الالتزام من حيث جواز اجبار المدين على تنفيذ التزامه.الإلتزام الطبيعي
الإلتزام المدني


هو واجب أدبى ارتقى إلى مستوىالاتزام الناقص فيعترف به القانون مديونيةً لا مسئولية.              مثل: ديون سقطت بالتقادم (القانون يعترف بوجود الدين لكن لن يكفل تنفيذه).فقيراً أنقذ مثرياً من الغرق، التزم المثري باجازة الفقير على انقاذه.
هو التزام كامل يجتمع فيه عنصر المديونية (الأداء الواجب على المدين) وعنصر المسئولية (الذي يمكن الدائن من اجبار مدينه على التنفيذ).مثل:دين ناتج عن عقد بيع صحيح، فالمشتري مدين بدفع الثمن ومجبر على أدائه.تعويض عن الأضرار الناتجة من حادث سيارة.
تعريف

واجب أدبي من الأصل يستمد أساسه من العرف، الدين،الأخلاق، مبادئ القانون الطبيعي و قواعد العدالة، مثل: التزام بالاتفاق على ذوي القربى ممن لا تلزمه نفقتهم قانوناً (واجب التكافل الاجتماعي)، كما يمكن أن يكون التزام مدنيعاقه مانع قانوني عن أن يولد آثاره كاملة مثل دين انقضى بتصالح المفلس مع دائنيه (الأخلاق تقضي بوجوب الوفاء بالعهد).
مصادر حددها القانون: فمصدر الإلتزام هو السبب القانوني الذي أنشأه: العقد، الارادة المنفردة، نص القانون، عمل غير مشروع، الإثراء بلا سبب.
مصادر

في حالة عدم وجود نصيقضي بوجودالتزام طبيعي، يكون للقاضي سلطة تقديرية لتحديد ذلك، فيتحقق من:1. قيام واجب أدبي قابل للتنفيذ (محدد في محله وفي أشخاصه) يرقى في وعي الفرد أو في وعي الجماعة إلى منزلة الالتزام الطبيعي.2.لا يتعارض مع النظام العام، مثل دين نشأ من القمار.
شروط الالتزام المدني تتبع مصدره: أي أن تحديد مصدر الإلتزام هو الذي يجعلنا نتبين ما إذا كانت الشروط اللازمة لنشوء التزام صحيح قد توافرت أم لا،  فاذا كان مصدر الإلتزام العقد نبحث في شروط صحة العقد، وهكذا.
شروط

-الوفاء الاختياري:لا يستطيع الدائن جبر مدينه على التنفيذ.- إذا نفذه المدين يعتبر وفاء لا يجوز استرداده.- عدم اشتراط شكل خاص للوفاء بالإلتزام الطبيعي.- الالتزام الطبيعي يصلح سبباً لالتزام مدني عند اعتراف المدين به (الاعتراف لا ينطوي على تجديد ينقلب من جرائه الالتزام الطبيعي التزاما مدنياً بل هو إنشاء لالتزام مدني يقوم الالتزام الطبيعي منه مقام السبب).
-وجوب الوفاء:إذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ التزامه طواعيةً، كان للدائن أن يجبره على تنفيذه.- إذا وفَاه المدين لا يستطيع أن يسترده.- الأصل أن يكون التنفيذ بعين ما التزم المدين بأدائه بالشروط التي نشأ بها التزامه فإذا تخلفت هذه الشروط يصبح التنفيذ بمقابل (التعويض).- الالتزام المدني يتحول لالتزام طبيعي بالشروط التي حددها القانون مثل: مادة 386 من القانون المدني "يترتب على التقادم انقضاء الالتزام، ومع ذلك يتخلف في ذمة المدين التزاما طبيعياً".
آثار


 يتشرف مكتب المحاماة فى مصر دار القانون للاستشارات القانونية  بتقديم كافة الخدمات القانونية من تأسيس شركات و اعمال الشهر العقارى و صياغة العقود و التقاضى و المرافعات كما  لدينا نخبة من افضل المحامين فى مصر

----------

